# How to keep a Husky puppy occupied? (Toy recommendations?)



## arksun (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello,

My husky puppy (8 weeks) seems to be very curious with everything!

I cannot get her to play with her toys for more than a minute. To get her to play with her toy, I would have to wave it around or tap it on the floor. Then, she would sprint towards me and I would give it to her. However, not more than a minute later, she would drop the toy and do something else. All she seems to do it sniff the floor.

I've tried giving her kong toys but she has not interest at all. I tried smearing the Kong liver paste on it but it only takes her 20 seconds to lick it off and then go off sniffing again. 

Crating at night is even harder because she has NO interest in toys. Her crate is near my bed and I've given her lots of praise and treats when she gets near the crate during the day. I've even tried throwing treats and a toy in there but she tries to avoid the crate or runs in to grab it really quick and then run out to play with it. She came to me from Canada so she was on a plane in her crate for almost 24 hours (had to switch flight twice). Are there any tips to make her approach the crate or at least stand in there and eat a treat?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

What you're doing is the right idea with the crate. Associate ALL good things with the crate. Leave really juicy treats in there at random when the pup can't see you. Like toss a few tiny bits of chicken or chopped up hot dog in there. Give her her meals inside the crate. Keep all of her toys inside of there when she isn't using them. Etc etc. You establishing the fact that crate = good things. It won't come instantly.

As far as playing with her toys, she is a northern breed. Northerns, as adults at least, are known for not having interest in toys. Sometimes this starts early. Just keep at it, get her interested in it. I suggest all natural peanut butter (without salt or sugar added) instead of the liver paste, it'll keep her busy a bit longer. And if it doesn't, load it up and stick it in the freezer til it's hard first.

Good luck!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

The only toy my sleds have any interest in anymore is a rope. That's it. Another quirk of theirs is they get bored after 2-4 repititions of the same thing. Can't comment on the crate though.


----------



## Rainbow.Paws (May 7, 2008)

for crate training I suggest crating for short periods during the day. Ignore all whining. Pick up water bowls at around 8pm (or depending on your schedule a few hours before bed), it will allow her to empty her bladder before bedtime. Make sure she plays a lot during the day and goes potty ight befoe bed. I don't know if its been luck or just staying ontop of things but crate training has gone pretty smoothe for all the pups my family has brought home.

If she seems to sniff the floor a lot maybe scent some of her toys? or draw invisible lines with some xtract for her to entertain herself. You might also try cheap toys like cardboard boxes. I bet she would love to play/eat raw meaty bones too..


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I recommend trying out:

Buster Cube
Squirrel Dude
Tug A Jug
Bouncy Bone
Twist N Treat

I feed my dogs a meal everyday out of one of the treat dispensing toys. They love it, and it keeps them busy for about 20 minutes


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I noticed our husky doesn't like playing with toys for very long also. I thought he might be ADHD at one time 

These are two things I noticed about him lately:

1. He is very interested in things that have a strong pleasent (to a dog) smell. He doesn't like garbage or dirty things, but he likes to smell the air if another dog is near or if there is a smell he's unfamiliar with like apples. He will follow the scent.

2. I have to tap another toy in front of him to get him interested also. I notice he is a bit confused until he knows what you want him to do with the toy. Then he will join in. I was able to get him interested in a stuffed frog (and only the frog) by showing him I wanted him to toss it or chase after it.


The funniest thing I noticed about my husky playing has me wondering how smart he really is. He will take a biscuit and spit it out on the floor, lay down and pay no attention to it. He will wait for our terrier to try to steal his biscuit and then he will jump up and scare her as if he was saying "gotcha, no you can't have it" This makes the terrier jump and get so irritated. It's so funny. He will even wait behind a corner of a sofa for her to steal his biscuit.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

huskies can be pretty high drive dogs. high drive dogs do well with things that stimulate that part of thee mind. when looking for toys, look for things the dog might want to 'hunt'. things that squeak, things that smell like prey. we buy retriever rolls and bully sticks and I take a rabbit skin from the native american store and stitch it over the chews. my dog goes bananas for these.


----------



## spckc7 (Apr 28, 2008)

my husky puppy's favorite toy is by far an empty gatorade bottle. i'm not sure why, but she loves it. (I only give it to her when I can watch her though!)


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

JustTess said:


> The funniest thing I noticed about my husky playing has me wondering how smart he really is. He will take a biscuit and spit it out on the floor, lay down and pay no attention to it. He will wait for our terrier to try to steal his biscuit and then he will jump up and scare her as if he was saying "gotcha, no you can't have it" This makes the terrier jump and get so irritated. It's so funny. He will even wait behind a corner of a sofa for her to steal his biscuit.


Ha ha! It's stories like this which make me want another dog for Chester to play with. But one is enough for now. Yes it is. Just the one. For now anyway..


----------

